# Hours have been cut by 5 hours : Is it worth joining SIPTU to represent us?



## bms1 (22 Jan 2010)

Hours at work have been cut by five hrs a week starting monday bringing us to 34 hrs only 8 staff off a 30 to 35 strong staff have been cut basically all the fulltime staff, no managers, office staff or yard staff have been cut. 

There has been lots of talk among the eight of us about joining SIPTU. Is it worth it or is it just bringing trouble on ourselves? 

SIPTU has said that if we accept this we wil be breaking our full time contracts and that we are getting shafted.

Opinions please


----------



## emaol (24 Jan 2010)

*Re: Joining siptu*

Unions are very good at giving advice on what can legally be done to you as an employee.

They usually refer to employment law, so save yourselves the hassle by reading up here.
http://www.citizensinformation.ie/c...s/contracts-of-employment/change_job_contract

Work out what can and can't be done by your employer, then speak to your employer if you feel they are doing this incorrectly. Not all employers are fully up on all aspects of employment law, and whilst they may "feel" thay have to do this action to save the company etc etc, they must comply with the obligations under law in this regard.


----------



## Deiseblue (24 Jan 2010)

*Re: Joining siptu*

Save yourselves a lot of hassle and join SIPTU.
When management raise the question of reducing your hours simply refer them to your union and request that all negotiations take place with them.


----------



## Mpsox (25 Jan 2010)

*Re: Joining siptu*

Depending on the union rep, they may or may not set you straight, I've seen reps promise the sun moon and stars to potential members in an effort to get them sign up, and then fail to deliver anything. Unions in one respect are like any company, they need to constantly get new businesss (ie members) to stay afloat.

Depending on the business you are in and the state of your company, they may have a legitimate reason to cut your hours and in fact may be doing it to try and protect all of your jobs (8 staff x 5 hrs a week = 40 hrs = 1 member of staff in your area). The question I would have is whether or not they have followed proper practise in doing so? It's not clear from your post how they did this


----------



## bms1 (25 Jan 2010)

*Re: Joining siptu*

SIPTU have represented one worker in the company already.

Firstly I have no problem taking a pay cut if its for the greater good but I do have a problem with it when only a handful of us who are being made pay. 

As I sit here typing this one of the staff in the office is covering my dept until i get there at ten; this same member of staff worked 6 days last week while i had my hours cut because he is on a lower rate of pay.


----------



## bms1 (25 Jan 2010)

*Re: Joining siptu*

As for how they did it they just called us in to the office one by one and said our hours were being cut hopefully only until april. Another statement to make it seem not so bad i imagine.


----------



## Deiseblue (25 Jan 2010)

*Re: Joining siptu*

If the company for whom you work have already dealt with SIPTU in relation to the worker you refer to then SIPTU should have no difficulty representing you and your colleagues.


----------



## col (28 Jan 2010)

*Re: Joining siptu*

Firstly find out what the financial situation is in the company. Mayby they are reducing hours rather than letting people go. Perhaps your area of work is slow at present. I wouldnt join a union if my employer was reasonable and if you ask for an explanation from management you might find out they are actually protecting jobs. If you join a union it could be confrontational and in my experience you may regret it with a them and us creeping in. All workers rights are protected by law. You dont need a union.


----------



## ajapale (29 Jan 2010)

Interesting (but ultimately off topic) discussion has been split to: What if the company do not recognise Unions?

Some other posts (Letting Off Steam style discussion) will has been split off to LOS: Good luck in finding the resources to enforce your rights against a nasty employer!

Keep this thread to discuss the specifics of the OP's question.

aj


----------

